# kde Programme installieren

## flimmerfix

Die Installation von mehreren KDE Programmen (z.B. kups, koncd)

scheitern mit folgender Ausgabe:

checking for KDE... configure: error:

in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.

So, check this please and use another prefix!

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line -4768, Exitcode 1

!!! died running ./configure, kde_src_compile:configure

!!! emerge aborting on  /usr/portage/net-print/kups/kups-1.0-r1.ebuild .

Hat jemand eine Idee, was genau das heißen soll?

----------

## Rikyu

Hallo,

Habe das gleiche Problem.

KDE installiert und läuft auch ohne Probleme will ich nun aber andere KDE Anwendungen wie Quanta, Kxicq2 oder KOffice installieren mit emerge wird mit folgender Fehlermeldung abgebrochen :

checking for KDE... configure: error:

in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.

So, check this please and use another prefix!

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line -3699, Exitcode 1

!!! died running ./configure, kde_src_compile:configure

!!! emerge aborting on  /usr/portage/net-im/kxicq2/kxicq2-0.7.6.ebuild .

bash-2.05a#

weiß einer woran das liegt und wie ich das hinbekomme ?

Gruß Rikyu

----------

## juwe

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig sehe, sind das alles Programme für KDE 2. Deshalb müssen die entsprechenden qt-libs und kde-libs installiert werden:

```

emerge /usr/portage/x11-libs/qt/qt-2.3.2-r1.ebuild /usr/portage/kde-base/kdelibs/kdelibs-2.2.2-r4.ebuild

```

Danach sollte die Installation von KDE2-Programmen eigentlich funktionieren. 

Gruß juwe

----------

## flimmerfix

Der zweite Teil des Befehls:

emerge /usr/portage/kde-base/kdelibs/kdelibs-2.2.2-r4.ebuild

klappt leider nicht.

Fehlermeldung:

>>> emerge kde-base/kdelibs-2.2.2-r4 to /

!!! No message digest found for .

!!! Type "ebuild foo.ebuild digest" to generate a digest.

!!! emerge aborting on  /usr/portage/kde-base/kdelibs/kdelibs-2.2.2-r4.ebuild .

Auch die Installation von kups bricht jetzt noch früher ab (beim qt-check):

checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 2.2.1) (libraries) not found. Please check your installation!

For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log.

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line -4768, Exitcode 1

!!! died running ./configure, kde_src_compile:configure

!!! emerge aborting on  /usr/portage/net-print/kups/kups-1.0-r1.ebuild .

----------

## juwe

Teil 1:

 *flimmerfix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> >>> emerge kde-base/kdelibs-2.2.2-r4 to /
> 
> !!! No message digest found for .
> ...

 

Dir fehlt anscheinend das Digest-File für die kdelibs. Gib doch mal folgendes ein:

```

ebuild /usr/portage/kde-base/kdelibs/kdelibs-2.2.2-r4.ebuild digest

```

und probiere es noch einmal.

Teil 2:

 *flimmerfix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Auch die Installation von kups bricht jetzt noch früher ab (beim qt-check):
> 
> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 2.2.1) (libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
> ...

 

Versuche vor der Installation von kups einmal die QTDIR-Variable auf qt-2 zu setzen (analog mit KDEDIR):

```

export QTDIR="/usr/qt/2"

export KDEDIR="/usr/kde/2"

emerge kups

```

Standardmäßig ist nämlich /usr/qt/3 als qt-Verzeichnis eingestellt.

----------

## flimmerfix

```

ebuild /usr/portage/kde-base/kdelibs/kdelibs-2.2.2-r4.ebuild digest

```

Klappt leider nicht!

Fehlermeldung:

>>> Generating digest file...

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/sbin/ebuild", line 33, in ?

    a=portage.doebuild(pargs[0],x,getroot(),debug=debug)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line 1130, in doebuild

    digestgen(checkme,overwrite=1)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line 955, in digestgen

    mymd5=perform_md5(myfile)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line 1372, in perform_md5

    return perform_checksum(x)[0]

  File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line 39, in perform_checksum

    return fchksum.fmd5t(filename)

IOError: [Errno 21] Is a directory: '/usr/portage/distfiles/'

Warum erkennt emerge eigentlich nicht, daß kdelibs2 gebraucht werden?

----------

## Rikyu

Das frage ich mich auch ? Ich dachte Gentoo erkennt die Abhängigkeiten.

ein emerge kde hat ja auch alle xfree Pakete geladen.

was mich stutzig macht ist, das das benötigte qt2 erkannt und gefunden wird aber nicht die kdelibs2.2.x selbst nachdem sie von Hand nachinstalliert wurden.

Geht es eigentlich als Pfade für Kde beide verzeichnisse also kde2 und kde3 anzugeben oder die kde2libs nach /opt/kde/3/ zukopieren oder bringt das das System komplett durcheinander ?

Gruß Rikyu

----------

